# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaatin polis içindeki illegal yapılanmasına dair belge

## bozok

*HANEFİ AVCI MüTHİş BİR BELGE AüIKLADI*



22.08.2010 03:35

Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın “Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar” kitabıyla gündeme getirdiği belgeler acaba doğru mu, gerçek mi?

Odatv bu soruyu sorar…

üünkü Fethullah Gülen, Avcı’nın iddia, bilgi ve belgelerinin “*Tamamen hayali ve asılsız*” olduğunu söylüyor.

******

Tabi en sağlıklı sonuç Hanefi Avcı hakkındaki soruşturmada ortaya çıkacak.
Soruşturmayla görevlendirilen iki Mülkiye, bir de polis müfettişi – etkiden uzak çalışabilirse – Avcı’ya özellikle bir belge hakkında çok sayıda soru soracaktır.

O belge cemaatin polis içindeki illegal yapılanması ve faaliyetlerinin kanıtını oluşturuyor.

*Bu belge doğruysa*, cemaatin hile – tuzak gibi yöntemler kullanarak hakim - savcı gibi pek çok kamu görevlisine şantaj yaptığı, Ergenekon ve Balyoz gibi davalarda sahte kanıtlar ürettiği gibi iddialar açıklık kazanacak.

İşte o kritik belge ve bu belgenin çarpıcı analizi.

******

Belgenin A kodlu başlığı şöyle:

“*ümer Bey* tarafından görevlendirilen şahısların hem kendilerini hem de sorumluluklarını üstlendikleri arkadaşları ve birimleri deşifre etmeleri”

Kim bu ümer Bey?

Sorumluluk üstlenen arkadaşlar kimler?

Hangi birimler deşifre oldu?

Hanefi Avcı’nın belgeyle ilgili notu şöyle:

“Aşağıda yer verdiğim ikinci belge ise çok yeni ve günceldir. Bana yeni ulaşan bu belgeye göre Emniyet teşkilatı içerisinde cemaate bağlı polisler, yöneticileri olan kişiden işlerini iyi yapamadığı için şikayetçi olmuş, yanlışlarını madde madde bir rapora dönüştürerek muhtemelen *Fethullah Hoca’ya* göndermek istemişlerdi.”

******

Avcı’nın rapor dediği belgede son derece ilginç ifadeler bulunuyor:

- “MİT Müsteşarlığı ve askeri istihbarat birimleri ümer Bey’i gerçek adı ile bilmekte ve takip etmektedirler.”

ümer Bey’in gerçek adı Osman Hilmi üzdil. Kod adı Kozanlı ümer. Belgeye göre ümer, cemaatin imamı. Cemaatçi polisler resmi amirlerinden değil, ümer’den emir alıyor.

ümer’in kimliğiyle ilgili ilginç bir bilgi aktaralım. ümer, *USAK* isimli araştırma merkezinin danışmanı olduğuna ilişkin bir *kartvizit* taşıyor. Kartvizitin kendisi hem Amerikan FBI hem de Türk Emniyeti’nin arşivlerinde tutuluyor.

USAK’ın açık adı Uluslar arası Stratejik Araştırmalar Kurumu. USAK’ın Başkanı *Sedat Laçiner*. Televizyonlarda sık sık gördüğümüz Laçiner, Ergenekon ve Balyoz gibi davalarla ilgili aleyhte ve sert yorumlarıyla tanınıyor. 

- “*Başbakanın çok yakınında bulunan* M.A. tarafından da ümer Bey *Teşkilatın imamı* olarak bilinmekte ve adı geçen şahıs tarafından çeşitli mahfillerde bu durum ifade edilmektedir.”

Başbakan’ın çok yakınında bulunan M.A. rumuzlu kişi acaba Başdanışmanı *Mücahit Aslan mı*? Rapora göre Başbakan cemaatle temas ediyor. Bir tarafta M. A rumuzlu kişi var, diğer tarafta ümer Bey.

Bu noktada, *Mücahit Aslan’ın iddiaya cevap vermesi gerekiyor*.
*

MİT İMAMI DA VAR*

- “2007 yılında ümer Bey ve *Yenimahalle* ile ilgilenen *Sinan Bey*’in ABD’ye giriş ve çıkışlarında *FBI* tarafından önce sorgulanmaları…”

Sinan Bey’in gerçek adı *Murat*. Yenimahalle olarak kodlanan kurum ise Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (*MİT*). İmamlardan şikayetçi polislerin raporuna göre MİT’teki cemaatçilerin imamı da Sinan oluyor.

Sinan ve ümer, Amerika’ya Fethullah Gülen’i görmeye gidiyorlar. Rapora göre “Emniyetçi arkadaşlar tarafından havaalanında karşılanıp”, yine emniyetçi arkadaşların kullandığı araçla *HE*’nin bulunduğu *kamp* yerine götürülüyor.

HE kimdir? Bu ismi Hanefi Avcı biliyor. Kamp yeri neresi; şimdilik belli değil. Ancak HE’nin özel bir kişi olduğu anlaşılıyor. Raporun devamında şu ifadeye rastlıyoruz:

“*HE’nin davası için rüşvet verildiği,* ümer Bey ve ekibi tarafından herkesle rahatlıkla paylaşılmaktadır.”

HE kim ise, davası da çok önemli.
*

üMER’İN FBI RAPORU NEREDE*

- “(ümer Bey) ABD’den çıkışı esnasında da sorgulanmış, bilgisayarı dahil üzerinde ve bagajda bulunan bütün bilgi ve belge niteliğindeki eşyanın kopyası alınmış … ifadelerinin birer sureti ile kendisinden alınan bilgi ve *belgelerin birer kopyası* Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’ne intikal ettirilmiştir.”

İki devletin (ABD – Türkiye) güvenlik kurumları cemaatin imamı ümer’le ilgili yazışma yapıyor. Müfettişler öncelikle bu yazışmaları bulmak zorunda. Emniyet Genel Müdürü Oğuz Kaan Köksal da FBI raporları üzerine nasıl bir işlem yaptıklarını açıklayacaktır.

ümer’in bilgisayarından uzun isim listeleri ve faaliyet detayları çıkıyor. Bu listeler günışığını görürse, polisteki cemaat yapılanmasının *deşifre* olacağı aşikar. Zaten Fethullah Gülen’e şikayetin en önemli unsurlarından biri de bu deşifre olma meselesi.

- “Konu olağanüstü hassasiyeti nedeniyle *Büyüğümüze* genel hatlarıyla arz edilmiştir…”

Sözü edilen “Büyük” kimdir, henüz bilmiyoruz. Ama Büyük’le ilgili sağlıklı yanıt verebilecek polis şefleri bulunuyor.

- “*Büyüğümüzün talimatı üzerine* ilgili *Daire Başkanı R.G.* ümer Bey’le görüşmüş ve kendisinden ABD’de yaşanan olayla ilgili bilgi talep etmiştir.”
 R.G’nin üst düzey polis müdürü olduğuna dair emareler bulunuyor. Raporda geçen gerçek isimler Hanefi Avcı tarafından biliniyor. Diğer bir deyişle Avcı’yı soruşturacak müfettişlerin “*Kim bu R.G.*” diye sorması gerekiyor.
*

CEMAAT BüLüNMüş*

- ümer Bey (Daire Başkanı R.G.’ye) - Amerika’daki - olayın vuku bulmadığını… ifade ederek hilaf-ı vaki beyanında bulunmuştur. Bilhare önüne bilgi ve belgeler konulduğunda kabullenmek zorunda kalmıştır.”

Raporun hemen her yerinde “arkadaşlardan sorumlu sivil şahıslar” tanımı dikkat çekiyor. Bu tanımdaki “arkadaşlar” cemaatçi polisler, sivil şahıslar ise polislere emir veren ümer Bey gibi siviller oluyor.

Bu not şunun için önemli. Resmi görevi bulunan polisler, üstleri durumundaki sivillerden (ümer Bey gibilerden) şikayetçi. üünkü kendilerine dürüst davranılmadığını düşünüyorlar. Bu nedenle gerektiğinde siviller hakkında bilgi ve belge topluyorlar.
*

CEMAAT İüİNDE DE TELEKULAK VAR*

- “*Hizmetteki büyük ağabeylerimiz* ile çeşitli kurumlardaki arkadaşlarımızın telefonları ümer Bey’in talimatı ile dinlenmiştir. İrtibat bilgilerine bakılmıştır.”

Cemaatin içinde de telekulak faaliyeti var ve bazı cemaatçi polisler durumu tespit ediyor. Başka bir yorumla cemaat içindeki ikiliğin oldukça derin olduğu anlaşılıyor. İkili yapı raporda şöyle ifade ediliyor:

“İlgili sivil şahısların eşleri, beylerine paralel olarak resmi arkadaşların eşlerinden sorumlu olarak vazife yapmaktadırlar.”
 

*BAşBAKANLIğIN üRTüLü üDENEğİNİ KULLANIYORLAR*

- “Bütün masrafları Başbakanlık örtülü ödeneğinden karşılanan ve İçişleri Bakanlığı Dernekler Dairesi Başkanlığı’nın kontrolünde kurdurulan Uluslar arası *Sivil Toplum Kuruluşlarını Destekleme Derneğinin* il temsilcileri ve merkez koordinatörleri ümer Bey’in emniyet teşkilatına bakan ekibi tarafından oluşmaktadır.”

Kısa adı USİDER olan derneğin görevi, dernek nasıl kurulur, nasıl faaliyet gösterir gibi konularda eğitim vermek, organizasyonlar düzenlemek. USİDER Türkiye’nin dört bir tarafında doğa derneklerinden tutun, emekli örgütlerine kadar pek çok sivil toplum kuruluşuna eğitim veriyor, atölye çalışmaları yapıyor. Dikkat çekici husus ise faaliyetlerin örtülü ödenekten karşılanıyor olması.

Müfettişler bu konuyu soruşturacak olursa öncelikle Başbakan Müsteşarı *Efkan Ala*’nın da ifadesini alacaklardır. Ala’ya sorulacak soru basit: “*Cemaat için örtülü ödenek mi kullanıyorsunuz?*”
*

SİVİLLER RESMİ LOJMAN SEVİYOR*

- “Van ve Diyarbakır’da görevlendirilen şahısların özel arabaları ile Emn. Müd. Lojmanlarına sık sık gelip gitmesi İl Emniyet Müdürünün dikkatini çekmiş ve şahıslarla ilgili ciddi bir araştırma yapılmıştır.”

Müfettişler, Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürü’nün hazırlattığı raporu okursa, cemaatin bölgedeki yapılanmasıyla ilgili önemli bilgilere ulaşılacağı anlaşılıyor.
*

AKTİFHABER SİTESİNİN HABER KAYNAKLARI*

- “üok mahrem olan operasyon ve telefon detay bilgileri ilgisiz kişilerle paylaşılmakta ve bu husus uluorta konuşulmaktadır. Resmi arkadaşlardan alınan operasyon bilgileri doğrudan ‘bilgi not’ formatında kaynak gösterilmeksiniz hizmetle irtibatı olduğu bilinen yerlerde yayınlatılmaktadır. Daha İl Emniyet Müdürünün bile bilgisi olmadan *aktifhaber* isimli internet haber sitesinde gizli konuların yayınlanması ve yine çok önemli stratejik / mahrem konuların savcılığa intikal ettirilmeden bize ait internet sitelerinde veya gazetelerde yayınlatılması nedeniyle arkadaşlarımız ve hizmet hedef haline getirilmiştir.”

Ergenekon ve Balyoz gibi davaların en kritik aşamalarında yayınlanan *ses kayıtları ve belgelerin kaynağı* açığa çıkmış görünüyor. Genelkurmay Başkanı *İlker Başbuğ’nun* TSK aleyhindeki belgelerin polis tarafından üretildiği – sızdırıldığı yönündeki açıklaması da bugün anlam kazanıyor.
*

BOşBOğAZ üMER BEY*

- “üok mahrem mevzular her ortamda neye hizmet edeceği bilinmeksizin konuşulmakta, reklam konusu haline getirilmektedir. (YAş, MGK, Ergenekon, parti kapatılması, L. E. N. V., vb.) HE’nin davası için *rüşvet* verildiği, telefonların dinlendiği, bir Yargıtay üyesinin evinin teşrifatının yapıldığı gibi konular ümer Bey ve ekibi tarafından herkesle rahatlıkla paylaşılmaktadır.”

- “Planlama aşamasında olan operasyonlar önceden duyurulmakta, *Ergenekon dalgaları* olmadan haber verilmektedir. Atabeyler ve Danıştay operasyonlarında, *Y. Büyükanıt*,* İ. Başbuğ* hadisesinde yaşanan sıkıntılar.”
Yukarıdaki satırların her biri dehşet verici. Cemaatçi polislerin ülke gündemini esir alan her vakada devrede oldukları anlaşılıyor. Polisin kimi gözaltına alacağına ilişkin önceden yayınlanan haberlerin kaynağı - zannediyoruz - belli oldu. üte yandan sivil amirlerin – imamların aşırı güvene kapıldıkları ve resmi üniformalı cemaat üyelerini kollamadıkları görülüyor.
*

ELAZIğ’DA NE OLDU*

- “Elazığ ve Burdur’da yaşanan üzücü hadiselerden ders alınmamıştır”

ümer Bey ve ekibi polislerle ilgili liste ve bilgileri flaş belleklerde ve disklerde taşıyor. Cemaatin polisleri ümer Bey ve ekibini “Böyle yapmayın” diye defalarca uyarıyor. Ama imamlar söz dinlemiyor. Listeler kentten kente seyahat ediyor. Raporda anlaşıldığı kadarıyla Elazığ ve Burdur’da olağandışı olaylar oluyor. Muhtemelen bu listeler yakalanıyor. Cemaatçi polislerin devreye girmesiyle olaylar örtbas ediliyor. Müfettişlerin “Elazığ ve Burdur’da ne oldu” sorusuna da yanıt araması gerekiyor.
*

üMER BEY KONTROLü KAYBETMİş*

- (ümer Bey ve ekibinin) zaman zaman *ABD’ye Büyüğümüzü* ziyaret dışında beslenme mekanizması bulunmamaktadır.”

Cemaatçi polisler ümer Bey ve ekibinin Kuran-ı Kerim, Sünnet ve eserlere ilişkin müktesebatta zayıf kaldığını düşünüyor. Raporda aynen şöyle deniliyor: “Bazı arkadaşlarımız manevi boşluklarını telafi etme adına dini gruplar ile Emniyet Hizmeti dışındaki birimler ile irtibata geçmiştir. Anlaşılan ümer Bey dünyevi işlere ağırlık verince dinsel iktidarını yitiriyor.
*

İMAMIN KüLESİ POLİSLER*

- “Tayin, terfi ve atamalarda hizmetin rolü arkadaşlar üzerinde bir baskı ve *korku aracı* olarak kullanılmaktadır.”

Müfettişlerin tayin, terfi ve atamaları da incelemesi gerekiyor.

- “Himmetlerin kullanımında gerekli özen gösterilmemektedir.”

Polisler maaşlarının belli kısmını cemaate veriyor. Ancak ümer Bey’in Makedonya ve Almanya seyahatlerindeki lüks harcamaları polislerin dikkatinden kaçmıyor.

- “Büyüğümüzün büyük ağabeylerle ilgili tasarruflarının ‘… ilgili operasyon tamamlandı, işleri bitirildi gibi’ ifadeler ile anlatılması…”

Büyük ağabeylerden de büyük olan kişi muhtemelen “ABD’deki büyüğümüz” oluyor. Büyükler arasında en büyük olan bu şahıs, cemaatteki bazı kritik isimler için tenzil – i rütbe yapıyor. Ama bu tasarruflar “operasyon” olarak tanımlanınca, cemaat rahatsız oluyor. Kuvvetle ihtimal cemaatçi polisler arasında pek çok *küskün* isim bulunuyor.

- “Yakışıksız davranışlar sebebiyle bazı arkadaşlarımız meslekten istifa ederek başka kurumlara geçmiş ve emekliliklerini istemişlerdir.”

Cemaatten kaçışların yaşandığı anlaşılıyor.

****** 

Gelelim raporun en çarpıcı kısmına…

Hani şu davası için rüşvet verilen HE kodlu bir kişi vardı. Ayrıca bir Yargıtay üyesinin evinin teşrifatı yapılmıştı vs.

Acaba kim bu HE?

Rapordan aynen aktarıyoruz:

“Görevlendirilen şahısların tenakuzları ve çelişkili tavırları sebebiyle Büyüğümüzden geldiği söylenen hususlara karşı *tereddüt* hasıl olması; özellikle bir mesele üzerinde uzlaşma sağlanmadığında ya da farklı görüş ortaya çıktığında *otoritenin sağlanması* için ‘HE böyle istiyor, bu HE’nin emri” şeklinde beyanatta bulunmaktadır.”

Kim bu HE?

Helin isminde bir kadın mı?
Herkül mü, Hektor mu?
Kim?

ümer Bey’in üstünün “ABD’deki Büyüğümüz” olduğunu biliyoruz. Acaba “tereddüt” gösterilen Büyüğümüz ABD’deki Büyük mü?

Bu sorular önemli. üünkü ümer Bey otoritesini kaybedince “arkamda büyük var” mesajını veriyor. Cemaatçi polisler de bu ifadelerden rahatsız oluyor.
Sonuçta, Avcı soruşturmasının üstünün kapatılmaması gerekiyor. Müfettişler görevlerini layıkıyla yapabilirse 2011 yılının rengi değişebilir.


*Odatv.com*

----------

